
Movie and TV recommendations using doc2vec - jerad
http://www.bookspace.co/search/?query_book=&plus=political+campaign&minus=
======
jerad
Here's the training data and code for training doc2vec embedding on a corpus
of imdb reviews.

[https://github.com/jeradf/bookspace/blob/master/example/doc2...](https://github.com/jeradf/bookspace/blob/master/example/doc2vec_moviespace.ipynb)

